# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Sikkema (Zwolle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Sikkema

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Groepspraktijk Geert Groote, Zwolle

Adres: Radewijnsstraat 2, Zwolle

Website: www.geertgrootepraktijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Sikkema*

----------

